
Lowering reading levels in writing strangely increases views - thelookingglass
https://medium.com/better-marketing/increase-your-article-views-25-by-writing-for-a-6th-grade-reading-level-6b862153d654
======
gumby
The pharma example,is interesting because the FDA requires that the dosing
information printed on packaging for over the counter medicine be written for
a fifth grade reading level.

It’s not just the level of education but the clarity of instructions when the
reader has a migraine or is worrying about their child.

This technique can be used as an antipattern: make the visitor’s own “happy
path” satisfy their reason for visiting g (say, purchase); stuff all your
extra fees into places they’ll skip over. The classic “fine print” technique.

~~~
thelookingglass
Interesting points

------
zadkey
This isn't actually that strange.

